# This gave us a chuckle at the Milbank office



## Milbank_Marissa (Jul 14, 2016)

Some electrician lols. Have a favorite meme? I wanna see it.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I love U guys....:notworthy:~CS~:notworthy:


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Great post!


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Wait until some dumb ass kills himself and blames Milbank.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> Wait until some dumb ass kills himself and blames Milbank.


I can actually see that in a headline!:whistling2:


----------

